# Fishing Cedar Key



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

I will be spending a long weekend in Cedar Key, FL. in mid November. I want to target trout and/or reds. Can anyone provide recommendations on tactics, etc. I have a Key West 196 Bay Reef. I have never fished the big bend area.
Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

when we were there, we drift fished along the shores of the islands with popping corks and live shrimp. we also fished the oyster reefs around the Suwanee mouth with soft plastics and 1/4 oz jigheads. it's a great fishery and a lot of fun. the harbormaster there even let us use his boat slip while his boat was in the shop. never had to take the boat out of the water. great place.


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

*Thanks Much*

Great Info.
Where did you get your live shrimp?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonto FAC said:


> Great Info.
> Where did you get your live shrimp?


at the bait store on the right just as you come into Cedar Key. it's a boat yard also, you'll see the all the boats. we didn't have the boat behind us so in/out was easy, but it's not much of a drive way and it's crowded. good luck. sorry i didn't answer sooner, but was at the deer camp and just got home.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

smooth move said:


> when we were there, we drift fished along the shores of the islands with popping corks and live shrimp. we also fished the oyster reefs around the Suwanee mouth with soft plastics and 1/4 oz jigheads. it's a great fishery and a lot of fun. the harbormaster there even let us use his boat slip while his boat was in the shop. never had to take the boat out of the water. great place.


Hey sm, did you drive & pull your boat down there? If so that was heck of a trip for you I reckon! Gotta love those Keys...good shallow fun stuff on the GOM side & plenty deep blue on the straights side!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey sm, did you drive & pull your boat down there? If so that was heck of a trip for you I reckon! Gotta love those Keys...good shallow fun stuff on the GOM side & plenty deep blue on the straights side!


we pulled the boat(22 pathfinder). we try to make at least one trip a year to FL. we've been from Pensacola to Key West and back up to Melbourn Beach. Really have fallen in love with the west coast.
everywhere we've been, we've been treated great, folks have gone way out of their way to help us, even with the Tx. #'s on the side, Lol. looking forward to the next trip. got the grand kids into scallop diving and hope to make a annual thing of it.


----------

